# Bands that play a 6 string in Drop B?



## Dalcan (Sep 25, 2018)

Looking for some songs to start learning. Any suggestions would be awesome! Trying to get my chug and shred skill up!


----------



## A-Branger (Sep 25, 2018)

Feared, Slipknot


----------



## Soya (Sep 25, 2018)

Simon Says


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Sep 25, 2018)

The Ghost Inside and Parkway Drive have some stuff in Drop B that are definitely on my go-to list.
Pretty sure Misery Signals and Veil of Maya have a decent amount of material there too.


----------



## Manurack (Sep 25, 2018)

Devildriver, (some) Chimaira, Slipknot, Kataklysm, Machine Head (though tuned up 25 cents in drop B)


----------



## Jarmake (Sep 25, 2018)

At the gates, Type o Negative


----------



## Alex79 (Sep 25, 2018)

Blackstone Cherry has some songs in Drop B, like White Thrash Millionaire.


----------



## BusinessMan (Sep 25, 2018)

A-Branger said:


> Feared, Slipknot



Early feared stuff was played in drop A#.

Slipknot, machine head (albeit sharp), bleed from within(?), devildriver fury of our makers hand album. All I can think of


----------



## A-Branger (Sep 25, 2018)

BusinessMan said:


> Early feared stuff was played in drop A#.



yeh not sure 100% of it, Im just going by the songs Ola has put playtroughts with tabs in his channel. And either way A# is jsut a semi-tone away from B, the OP could still play those without changing the guitar strings/settup, quick de-tune


----------



## Nlelith (Sep 25, 2018)

Raunchy, Disarmonia Mundi, Bury Tomorrow.


----------



## Kaura (Sep 25, 2018)

The Devil Wears Prada's Zombie EP is in drop-B. Don't know about rest of their stuff.


----------



## angl2k (Sep 25, 2018)

I think Amon Amarth is drop B, Bring Me The Horizon has drop a# songs


----------



## iamaom (Sep 25, 2018)

Origin, Soreption, Intronaut, Mudvayne, Dark Tranquillity (on Atoma).


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Sep 25, 2018)

-Bullet for My Valentine (90% of the newest album)
-A day to remember (some songs)
-Disturbed (some songs)
-Evanescence (some)
-Hands like Houses (some)
-Skillet (some)
-Slipknot (most songs)
-Parkway Drive (most songs)
-Papa Roach (some)
-Asking Alexandria (some)


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Sep 25, 2018)

Kaura said:


> The Devil Wears Prada's Zombie EP is in drop-B. Don't know about rest of their stuff.



They've actually got a lot, I think. Pretty sure most of Roots Above/Branches Below was in Drop B too. Same with 8-18 but I never learned anything off that record so don't quote me on that. 99% of the time I want to play anything by them it's off the Zombie EP. It was such a great EP


----------



## Mike (Sep 25, 2018)

Most early Veil Of Maya stuff.


----------



## beerandbeards (Sep 25, 2018)

Carcass


----------



## Sogradde (Sep 25, 2018)

My band.


----------



## KailM (Sep 25, 2018)

A lot of Swedish death metal like At the Gates, Entombed, and Bloodbath were played in B Standard, but I've found them fairly easy to transcribe into drop B, and in some cases the riffs are easier in "drop" B as opposed to Standard.


----------



## Manurack (Sep 25, 2018)

angl2k said:


> I think Amon Amarth is drop B, Bring Me The Horizon has drop a# songs



Amon Amarth is standard B baritone tuning, with some songs in drop A.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Isis.


----------



## TheUnknownOne (Sep 25, 2018)

Bleed from within
Sole August Burns Red songs


----------



## BMO (Sep 25, 2018)

A ton of Motionless In White songs, a couple Linkin Park songs, Bleed From Within has some good stuff in drop B. Lastly Bleeding Through if you dig hardcore at all. They have a ton of songs in drop B. Alot of people are gonna say Slipknot, as Jim and Mick seem to pretty much be the ruling kings of this tuning, and for a VERY good reason!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Sep 26, 2018)

Most of Parkway Drive's stuff
Some of The Ghost Inside
Corelia
Thousand Below 
This Or The Apocalypse 
Some Hands Like Houses


----------

